# Reemplazo IC 1271A integrado oscilador ocho pines ?



## arturo gomez (Nov 18, 2016)

este es para  una fuente regulada de un bafle amplificador  marca Turbosound MilanM10 si alguien tiene alguna informacion o para poder reeplazarlo por otro muchas gracias. ...


----------



## jesust (Nov 18, 2016)

Ahi lo tienes, google lo sabe todo.. o casi ;-)

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP1271-D.PDF


----------

